# November Literary Maneuvers Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Oct 26, 2019)

You must choose only one...


----------



## velo (Oct 26, 2019)

bdcharles said:


> You must choose only one...


----------



## SueC (Oct 30, 2019)

If both "the Scarecrow" and the inanimate object come out on top - that would be a cool prompt, since most of the time a scarecrow is an inanimate object - right? Except maybe on Halloween. LOL


----------

